# Weihnachtlicher Hintergrund oder Grusskarte gesucht?



## julchen (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 
ich möchte eine eigene Grusskarte zu Weihnachten verschicken, wo ich die Bilder meiner Familie mit einsetzen kann. Gibt es irgendwo Vorlagen, so wie die e-cards sind, die man verschicken kann, zum Download. Oder weiss jemand, wo ich Weihnachtliche Hintergründe finde.

Gruss
Julinus


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi du!

Hast du mal bei google geschaut? Dort suche ich mir immer meine Weihnachtsmotive für Einladungen usw.
Vorlagen wirst du wohl leider keine finden...ich hab jedenfalls sehr viel gesucht, habe aber nie was richtiges gefunden.
Aber such doch mal nach Grußkarten. Meist findet man so Shops, die Grußkarten anbieten. So hast du wenigstens die Möglichkeit dich dort ein wenig inspirieren zu lassen 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------

